# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Revex Test Prop?

## Taejoon

Anyone have any pics so I can compare? I'm almost ten days in with everyday injects, not feeling a thing. It's suppossed to be South American gear, 50ml vial, any pics or experience with this brand? Thanks...

----------

